# How to add weight?



## shedinator (Oct 26, 2018)

I got my first two doelings last week - 8 month old Nubian-Alpine crosses. They're perfectly healthy, but a little underweight. Based on measurements (26" heart girth, 22" body length), they're only 50 lbs. Is there anything I can do to help them make it to breeding weight this season?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

They look healthy. I find some nature faster than others. If they are slow maturing, it seems to work out better to just wait til the next season. I only breed 8 month olds now if they are growthy.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Oct 10, 2018)

i always use calf manna to help gain weight


----------



## Laura Ritter (Nov 27, 2018)

To get/keep weight on our Obers this year, we started adding calf manna, beet pulp and boss to their sweet feed. They also get plenty of alfalfa/orchard grass mixed hay (free choice) and Chaffhaye twice daily. This combo seems to do the trick for our herd.


----------

